# Deer skull question?



## shanejo (Oct 28, 2011)

I am having a lot of trouble removing the flesh from the skull cap and the hair from the base of the antlers. I tried boiling it but am afraid it will change them colors. Would a taxidermist remove it for like $25 or what should I do?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

Are you asking for a shoulder mount of plaque mount?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shanejo (Oct 28, 2011)

Plaque

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

I cleaned mine in about 15 mins this year. First i sliced it down te center and skinned towrds the bases. Then i skinned as close and around the bases as i could and cut everthing thin off that was still attached. I then cut right next to the base downwards towards te skull and sliced it all the way around. After tht i cut upwards from the skull to the base when holding the knife almost like you would to peel potatos. Slid it along the skull up untill it hit the base of the antler. All the renainin tuff hide to get out of there popped right out. I had alot o practice a few years ago and managed to get a pretty good system. Hope you can understand how i explained it cause it worked effectivly no doubt. Good luck let me know how it works


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

